# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Femija Me Autizem Ka Koeficient Inteligjence Me Te Larte Se Einstein

## Darius

Nje femije 12 vjecar, jashtezakonisht i talentuar, nga ata qe klasifikohen si prodigy, ka nje koeficient inteligjence (IQ) 170, pra me te larte se vete Einstein. Por kjo nuk eshte e pazakonta e lajmit. Lajmin e perben fakti qe femija gjeni ka vendosur te hartoje teorine e tij mbi relativitetin. Ky femije ka shtangur profesoret e universiteteve me zgjuaresine e tij dhe aftesine qe ka ne konceptet me te avancuara matematikore. Quhet Jacob Barnett dhe ne programin e tij ne Universitetin e Indianas eshte kaq shume i avancuar sa profesoret po zene rradhen kush ta marri i pari per doktoraturen. 

Djali vogel i cili ka mesuar ne menyre autodidakte njehesimin matematikor, algjebren, gjeometrine dhe trigonometrine ne harkun kohor te nje jave, tani po i jep mesim shokeve te tij te klases ne universitet. Ai sapo ka vendosur te nderrmare nje projekt nga me ambiciozet: Teorine e Tij te Zgjeruar mbi Relativitetin. Profesori i Institutit te Astrofizikes ne Universitetin e Indianas, Scott Tremaine, nje ekspert i mirenjohur boterisht ka konfirmuar autenticitetin e teorise se Jacob. Nje tjeter fakt kurioz eshte qe Jacob vuan nga nje forme e autizmit qe quhet Sindroma Asperges. Eshte kjo sindrome ajo qe i jep autizmit shtojcen savant. Dhe pikerisht ky kusht mendor eshte pergjegjes per ekzistencen e personave me gjenial qe ka patur historia jone. Ne tema te tjera kam permendur disa prej tyre si Newton, Mozart, Einstein, Steven Hawkins etj.

----------

